# Are rabbits affectionate animals?



## TheWoodward (Apr 4, 2012)

Thinking about getting this adorable rabbit. 

Number one I only have a stone and cement garden? So will be an indoor rabbit but If I wanted to put it out would I have to find grass? 

2 just wondering if they are companiony/ affectionate animals? As I was told that they don't really enjoy being cuddled or handled?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, well some are i have 3 but i must say 2 love being picked up and like cuddles and run over to get there heads tickled but other one well she take it or leave it, 1 rabbit lives in the home he is like a little dog fallows me around he comes when he is called other 2 are outside, but i did have a mini rex she didnt like getting touched in anyway even tho she came from a breeder and had reg contact  but sadly a fox got her  well thats my bunz anyway


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You dont have to feed grass, plenty of hay, a few pellets and a little bit of veg is good 

As for affection, as a rule they dont like to be held and cuddled. You get the odd one who does. What you will find is that they have their own little ways, they will "head bump" you and circle your feet when iy comes to feed time. They are usually happy (once you gain their trust) to have a nose and ear rub. They are great fun to just sit with an watch. They usually prefer you to sit on the floor and let them climb on you.

I know its not always the case but with all those I've had, the bigger ones have been friendlier than the little ones.

Whatever you have, there will need to be 2 as they love company of their own kind


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Rabbits are a prey species, so as a rule, they can be resistant to being picked up and manhandled/cuddled. But some will run to see you - perhaps for a fuss, perhaps for food. Many seek attention, but on their own terms. They will come to you, and enjoy a nose rub, sometimes for a long, long time. Some will then groom you back.

When you nose rub them you are basically saying - "you are boss, you are wonderful, I am subservient, and I adore you"!

We have several house bunnies that see grass only occasionally, and outside bunnies that live on concrete. So no, they don't need to live on grass. But they do need loads and loads of hay - fresh daily.

If the rabbit is a rex, however, they are prone to sore hocks, so need soft, giving surfaces to live on.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Always think long and hard about getting a new pet, dont let your head rush in and buy one. 

As guidance a decent hutch an run combination meeting the RWAF standards will cost you at least £150, vaccinations and neutering if you buy a rabbit rather than rescuing will cost you another £200 for a pair. 

They need an annual vaccination and their claws clipping every 3-4 months

Rabbits often live past 10 years and into their teens these days thanks to improvements in vet medicine.


----------



## Potlicker (Sep 19, 2013)

My male rabbits were always super affectionate. They would approach me for strokes, nudging my hand until they got what they wanted. When I stopped they would stroke me back by licking my hand. It was quite nice to know that it wasn't all one-sided. :001_wub:

I agree that a rex rabbit might have problems with the concrete. In situations where a regular rabbit might stamp it's foot my boy would scream instead. Not for the faint hearted. :yikes:


----------



## TheWoodward (Apr 4, 2012)

No rushing been thinking about this particular bunny for 6 weekss still there .  she is a beauty. Thanks for your advice xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

PLease remember that rabbits need a rabbit friend too. Which is double the fun for you.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think that you get what you get, it's the luck of the draw. I would say rabbits are certain,y happier on the ground. And theya are selfish little blighters. They love you to give them nose rubs....but only when it suits them. I have five, one extremely skittish, three quite handleable, and one loon that melts when you stroke her head. But I never make them accept strokes, they always have the opportunity to run off If they feel like it. I find the joy of keeping rabbits is that they express their happiness in such fab ways, ear wiggles, binkies, jumps, and if I am extra lucky I get a love nip (ow) and a lick. But I strongly believe that if you commit to getting a pet, you stick with it no matter what it's temperament. Even if it isn't the experience you had first imagined. And like the others said, a bonded pair is fantastic to watch. When you see bonded rabbits you realise exactly how they regard their human slaves as mere minions. My pairs are Lways together, they eat and sleep always touching and are always grooming each other. THAT is affection, I just am allowed to spectate haha :tongue_smilie:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes they can be, but in their own little way.
As already stated, rabbits are a prey animal so being picked up for them is akin to being picked up for dinner (which is why many go into blind panic when their feet leave the floor.

Rabbits are not your "normal" cuddly pet, they much prefer to interact with their own species and have the occasional nose bump from us food givers 

I have seven here at the moment, and out of those I have two that are happy to be picked up and be held, three that prefer interaction at their own pace, and two that you would think I was committing murder if I even look at picking them up 

So yes, rabbits can and are affectionate BUT they show it in their own little ways, so long as you don't expect to be showered with love (unless you have food) every day then rabbits may not be for you, but if you are willing to accept that some rabbits just don't care for us humans, and you are happy to just sit and watch them, then maybe buns are for you..

If you take your time you do get them showing love in their own lil way...Rebo loves to jump on my lap for a nose bump and then binky off for example hehe


Whatever you decide, just remember that rabbits have to be kept in company and they are not a cheap pet


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> You dont have to feed grass, plenty of hay, a few pellets and a little bit of veg is good
> 
> As for affection, as a rule they dont like to be held and cuddled. You get the odd one who does. What you will find is that they have their own little ways, they will "head bump" you and circle your feet when iy comes to feed time. They are usually happy (once you gain their trust) to have a nose and ear rub. They are great fun to just sit with an watch. They usually prefer you to sit on the floor and let them climb on you.
> 
> ...


Heidi you know I won't agree-i have two Netherlands (one passed away:-( ) but Funky and Stuart are most affectionate buns in the world-Stuart could be grumpy and would growl but in few seconds he would run and ask for head stroke and kisses-he was growling when I was kissing him but wouldn't run (and I didnt keep him on hands or block his way out), Funky always wait for me upstairs and when he sees me coming he run to say hello when I am back from work, w jumps on the bed first thing in the morning, if I put my head near him he will lick my nose and my eyelids! Still they don't like to be picked up-they let me as they tolerate it (I have to clean their bums) but wouldn't sit on lap!
Ginny hates to be touched -she will now come near me but as soon I would move my hand she would run.
I have lots of bunnies some of them like to be near me all the time and spend time with me, others not that bothered-but none of them like to be picked up but they still very affectionate. Elliot wait for me outside little gate -little meerkat! Bunnies are very special but not everybody likes their characters -as they not very cuddly but they still show you love if you are good with them! Boys are friendlier than girls but saying that I have girl who is veryyyy friendly!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Neither of my two like being held. Most rabbits hate it! However, Buddy's a really friendly guy though and will come to you and even lick you.  Trixie's a little more shy. It just depends on the rabbit. 

Remember- rabbits are social creatures and are much happier with company.  xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

You've had lots of good advice already  

I have 5 rabbits, one is quite affectionate, one is downright evil, and the other 3 are in between. All are different but its very rare to find a bunny that loves to sit and cuddle, although indoor rabbits tend to be more affectionate than outdoor ones.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Regarding affectionate -we came back yesterday after 7 days and Funky was so thrilled to see me! I have opened door and he run straight to me so I sat on my knee and give him a kiss-he started sniffing me and licking and since than he is hopping behind me wherever I go he was the one who was most excited to see me! Not all of the bunnies are like that but he is so happy that we are back.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Hi!
Well over the years I have owned 5 rabbits, only one of those was a bit evil, that was Ruby and I'm pretty sure she was blind, so was frightened a lot of the time. Milo, he was so soft, so lovely, but didn't like to be lifted off the ground, the same was with Bubbles, she was lovely, and would sit and be stroked but didn't like to be lifted again. Rupert, he was a softy and loved to be cuddled as does my current rabbit Herbie. So I've been very lucky, but I love rabbits, always have and I appriciate them for what they are... Just beautiful!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My two don't like being lifted. Once in my arms they will settle, however they panic when I put them back down. I don't lift them very often, only when health checking including making sure their bums are clean.

I stroke them and talk to them, Barney likes the top of his nose rubbing Betty likes under her chin rubbing.


----------

